# How Long Must you Wait until Divorce is Final in your State?



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know in my state, Tennessee, it is 60 days and 90 days with children, uncontested.

"A mutual-consent, no-fault divorce takes about two to six months. There is a mandatory 60 day "cooling -off" period after the complaint is filed, if there are no children. If the couple has children, it takes a minimum of 90 days. A contested divorce can last years, with the average case lasting a year or more."

A poster just stated it is 60 days as well in Texas with no children.

I know it was a year with children in New York from @ReGroup thread.

Would anyone else know the # of days in their state?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

In Georgia, it is a mandatory 30 days from the time the paperwork is filed with the court. That's for an uncontested divorce, with or without children. The final hearing in court can be set on day 31 or anytime after day 31 that is convenient for all parties. There's usually a few set days per month that the courts will hear divorces, so you just get put on the docket at the next available day and time. 

As a personal favor, the judge in our divorce case signed on day 31 without us having to appear in court. 

A contested divorce can drag out as long as both parties are willing to slug it out.


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

I'm in Texas, and you have to wait 60 days after initial filing before your divorce can be finalized - with our without children. I have kids, and I was in court on the 61st day after filing to have my divorce finalized. My ex and I agreed on everything, so it was uncontested.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Michigan - 6 Months


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

WA- 90 days depending on the court.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

20 days here. Do I win?

OK we are one of about 25 no fault states that have no waiting period for a uncontested no fault divorce. According to one site I googled, there is a mandatory 20 day period between filing and judgement entered. My memory going back 10 or more years was something like this. One of my wife's employees got tired of her husband not being able to hold a job or make adult decisions so she took him down to the court house on her day off, they filled out the papers and signed. She then drove him to the airport and sent him back to his mother.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Texas-60 days uncontested and without children; otherwise, up to 2-3 years if contested! A family lawyers dream!

Texas is "no-fault" and definitely not a "do-it-yourself" divorce State!*


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

California ... no fault, 6 months ... however that clock starts once the judge has signed the _final _order of dissolution.

In reality divorces can take years ... mine took 3 years, it was a 50/50 split with no support of any kind however ExH (and his lawyer) was dragging his feet every step of the way while taking vacation trips every month paid from joint funds. The QDRO for the 401(k)'s involved have yet to be executed 4 years later.

Sigh.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tex X said:


> I'm in Texas, and you have to wait 60 days after initial filing before your divorce can be finalized - with our without children. I have kids, and I was in court on the 61st day after filing to have my divorce finalized. My ex and I agreed on everything, so it was uncontested.




Same here. I got mine on the 61st day and I am also in Texas. Which I might add only cost me the filing fee of $294. I work for attorneys so I was lucky in that I didn’t have to pay a fortune for it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Mass is 120 days if uncontested. Ours was. I would have to check the paperwork but I feel like I got the final decree before 120 days. So maybe it is “up to” 120 days?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone else consider it ironic you can almost immediately marry someone you just met, but if you want to divorce someone you've been married to, no matter how long, they make you wait?


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

In my state, Wisconsin, the only thing that takes time is getting the court date. I've seen divorces done in as little as 30 days which is typical how long it takes from filing to get a court date. If your in complete agreement without kids the judge will just sign off at the first hearing. Any disagreement on settlement and your gonna be out 6 months after the first hearing for another hearing.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

stillfightingforus said:


> Michigan - 6 Months


This must depend where you live in MI. I'm also from MI and in my divorce with children was final within 90 days from filing.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Utah 90 days from filing. A contested divorce could theoretically be done that fast but obviously between court scheduling and all the back and forth with lawyers it takes a lot longer.

The 90 day clock resets if any amendments are filed. My xw screwed some things up (like put the decimal in the wrong place for the value of one of my assets, making me look uber wealthy!) and had to file an amendment, which then pushed us back again to another 90 days.


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

A YEAR IN NC!!! And what a long year it has been! When we reach the date of separation, it will take another month to get on the court calendar. It doesn't matter if there are children involved or not.


----------



## MrsSisco69 (Mar 31, 2018)

In Pennsylvania there is a 90 day waiting period if you have been separated less than 1 year. You can live at the same address and still be considered separated. You can get a quick no-fault divorce in a matter of weeks with the right lawyer as long as both parties agree. I’m in the process of a no-fault divorce. We just reached our first anniversary so I have the 90 day waiting period. All of the papers are here and ready to be signed on the 91st day.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

California- 6 months


----------

